# JTextArea auslesen



## Guest (18. Mrz 2008)

Ich habe eine TextArea und versuche nach dem Klick auf den Button speichern den Inhalt
auf der Console auszugeben. Jeodch wird nichts ausgegeben 

Weiß jemand wieso ?


```
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.FlowLayout;
import java.awt.GridLayout;
import java.awt.ScrollPane;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JInternalFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import javax.swing.JTextArea;
import javax.swing.JTextField;
import javax.swing.event.InternalFrameEvent;
import javax.swing.event.InternalFrameListener;


public class BemerkungsFenster extends JInternalFrame implements InternalFrameListener
{
	private static JTextArea txtabem;
	private JButton btnAbbrechen;
	private JButton btnSpeichern;
	
	public BemerkungsFenster()
	{
		txtabem = new JTextArea();
		txtabem.setLineWrap(true);
		txtabem.setWrapStyleWord(true);
		btnAbbrechen = new JButton("abbrechen");
		btnSpeichern = new JButton("speichern");
		
	    this.setVisible(true);
	    this.setTitle("Bemerkung");
	    this.setMaximizable(true);
	        
	    this.getContentPane().setLayout(new GridLayout(2, 1)); 
	    this.getContentPane().add(txtabem);
	    
	    JPanel pnlButtons = new JPanel(new FlowLayout());
	    
	    pnlButtons.add(btnAbbrechen, BorderLayout.WEST);
	    pnlButtons.add(btnSpeichern, BorderLayout.EAST);
	    
	    this.getContentPane().setLayout(new BorderLayout());
	    this.getContentPane().add(txtabem, BorderLayout.CENTER);
	   	this.getContentPane().add(pnlButtons, BorderLayout.SOUTH);
	   	
	   	btnAbbrechen.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
        {
        	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
        	{
        		
        	}
        });
	   	
	   	btnSpeichern.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
        {
        	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
        	{
        		System.out.println(txtabem.getText());
        	}
        });
	}
	
	public void internalFrameActivated(InternalFrameEvent arg0) 
	{
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub	
	}

	public void internalFrameClosed(InternalFrameEvent arg0) 
	{
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub	
	}

	public void internalFrameClosing(InternalFrameEvent arg0) 
	{
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub	
	}

	public void internalFrameDeactivated(InternalFrameEvent arg0) 
	{
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub	
	}

	public void internalFrameDeiconified(InternalFrameEvent arg0) 
	{
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub	
	}

	public void internalFrameIconified(InternalFrameEvent arg0) 
	{
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub	
	}

	public void internalFrameOpened(InternalFrameEvent arg0) 
	{
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub	
	}
}
```
[/quote]


----------



## Verjigorm (18. Mrz 2008)

also bei mir gehts ...


----------



## Guest (18. Mrz 2008)

> setVisible(true) ans Ende vom Konstruktor



löst das Problem leider nicht


----------



## Verjigorm (18. Mrz 2008)

habs gestartet mit:

```
public static void main(String[] args)
   {
	   JFrame frame = new JFrame();
	   frame.setSize(500, 500);
	   frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
	   frame.add(new BemerkungsFenster());
	   frame.setVisible(true);
   }
```

geht einwandfrei




			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > setVisible(true) ans Ende vom Konstruktor
> 
> 
> 
> löst das Problem leider nicht



war auch nur ne generelle Info


----------



## Guest (18. Mrz 2008)

> also bei mir gehts ...



hmm wieso bei mir dann nich ?


----------



## Verjigorm (18. Mrz 2008)

wie rufst du denn das JInternalframe auf?


----------



## Guest (18. Mrz 2008)

Ich habe ein CardLayout mit 3 Panels.
In jedem Panel befindet sich ein Internes Fenster.
Im dritten interenen Fenster gibt es einen button über den ich das Bemerkungsfenster aufrufe.
Das heißt ich schließe das aktuelle Interne Fenster im 3en Panel und stattdessen nimmt halt das bemerkungsfenster
platz 

alles verstanden ?


----------



## Verjigorm (18. Mrz 2008)

wird das Bemerkungsfenster korrekt angezeigt?
Prüf dochmal ob dein Actionlistenere überhaupt funktioniert mit nem System.out.prinltn("klick"); oder so


----------



## Guest (18. Mrz 2008)

> wird das Bemerkungsfenster korrekt angezeigt?



jo wird es.




> Prüf dochmal ob dein Actionlistenere überhaupt funktioniert mit nem System.out.prinltn("klick"); oder so



funktioniert auch.


----------



## Guest (18. Mrz 2008)

in der Console ist halt zu sehen das er was einfügt.
ist aber nur nen leerstring


----------



## Guest (18. Mrz 2008)

lol es lag daran das ich die textarea auf static gesetzt hatte xD

dumm dumm dumm ^^

trotzdem danke für die hilfe


----------

